# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Stick insects

## y_man

Started keeping stick insects for fun last yr. Then thay started to breed and have not stopped since. Hipe you guys enjoy the photos. 

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1391954610.766037.jpg
Initial setup

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1391954699.622908.jpg
The male

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1391954728.679534.jpg
The female

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1391954782.541370.jpg
Size compared to hand

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1391954820.354751.jpg
Posing for photoshoot

----------


## y_man

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1391954994.499592.jpg
First batch of babies

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1391955023.927144.jpg
Very safe even for young children

----------


## AQMS

cool!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Naraki

Interesting. What do they feed on?

----------


## jwuog

Wow, nice, insects generally give me the creeps (guess common reaction for most); but supercool  :Well done: 

The only insects I remember keeping when I was a kid was spiders (those fighting spiders, most people nowadays wouldn't know) and grasshoppers (small green and brown, not big ones).

----------


## y_man

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1392002898.666567.jpg
Photo just taken. All love to hang upside down.

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

Oh my god! *goose bumps* at the last picture..

Uber cool.

----------


## KilliNewbie

I think my mum could use this to prevent her eyesight from getting worse haha

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

> I think my mum could use this to prevent her eyesight from getting worse haha
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk



how come??

----------


## KilliNewbie

Kinda hard if the *scape* is densely planted or filled with wood 

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## y_man

Actually they shit a lot. Now there's a layer of shit on top of the sphagnum moss. Just let it be cos i'm not into consuming their droppings. Older generations believe there are medicinal benefits of the droppings.

----------


## Atham

Nice. Good housing.
I have a pair 3 years ago. They love hibiscus leaf and I bought a pot of plant for their feeding. The young is not easy to keep. The bad is the lizard and ants love them as meal.

----------


## Trichopsis

Nice. Any idea what species these might be?

----------


## jlin

Interesting pet! So many of them really looks creepy.

Are these wild caught?

----------


## ahsam

Interesting. How are the hatching rate?

----------


## stormhawk

The eggs need to undergo an incubation stage, and the time differs between species to species. A friend of mine in Italy also keeps phasmids, aka stick insects and he has had success in breeding them. Really neat pets too.

----------


## veridicaldream

do you still keep any stick insects?
i had two from oh farms one died this morning.

----------


## German86

Hi do you still keep the stick on insect?do you sell any?Im interested to keep them as well

----------


## German86

Hi do you sell any stick on insects?whatsapp sms me @ 86063920 im interested to keep it as a pet but very difficult to find hope you can help me?Thanks

----------


## veridicaldream

You can go to the farms and buy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

